# Maybe adding a 211k or 222k: can I split the RG6?



## TUKIN18S (Aug 16, 2005)

After a lot of back and forth with thoughts of going to D* after the AMC dispute I think we are just sticking with E* for now.

Here is our setup (ranch house):


One 722k
One Dish (installed 09/2010) I don't know the model of dish we have
One RG6 from attic to basement where the 722k is. From the basement the 722k HDMI is split to our home theater projector and to the upstairs family room. TV2 split through the bedrooms.

We want to add a second HD tuner for our theater room as cheaply as we can. Probably a 211k or 222k (actually cheaper right now). They are both pretty good priced at solidsignal right now.

How can I split the RG6 we already have feeding the basement? The receivers would both be located in the basement media closet. Is this even possible without another run to the basement? If so, what switch do I need etc.? thanks

EDIT: Nevermind. Everything I've found says I need a homerun back to the dish LNB. I won't be able to do it anytime soon so I'll have to scrap the idea for now.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Post what your 722k have on switch matrix (a picture is better) to understand your options for adding cables to new locations.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

There is no way to split a single cable between 2 different receivers. You will have to run another cable to where you put the 211 / 222.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Technically speaking ... if it one stacked cable (both polarity are there, using 950-1450 and 1650-2150 MHz) from one DP LNBF/one satellite ...and using diode's isolation of DC from all receivers ... you could use 2-4-8-16-32-way splitter rated by all parameters above.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

scooper said:


> There is no way to split a single cable between 2 different receivers. You will have to run another cable to where you put the 211 / 222.


from where to second receiver?

If you are splitting to same type [ 2- 222k's] would that work?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

satcrazy said:


> from where to second receiver?


From a switch or from LNBF.


satcrazy said:


> If you are splitting to same type [ 2- 222k's] would that work?


 Doesn't matter.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

P Smith said:


> From a switch or from LNBF.
> 
> P.,
> What kind of switch? I have 1 222k, thinking about buying a second for bedroom with HD. So how do I do this? I guess a 211 would work also, don't realy need a dual tuner for tv 2.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dish switch; go to check switch matrix screen - there you will see it's model or its absence


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

You can run a RG-6 cable from the LNB directly to the receiver using a separator at the receiver for the different satellite feeds. You would use 2 diplexers if you are using a TV 2 setup and back feeding from the receiver to the TV 2 location. I can send you diagrams if you need them. Please PM me your email address. Thanks.



satcrazy said:


> P Smith said:
> 
> 
> > From a switch or from LNBF.
> ...


----------



## Fosterjaka (Oct 15, 2007)

Your dish probably has 3 outputs from LNBF. Run from one of these to new receiver location. Some installers may have run extra cables from the dish to the grounding block to plan for future additions.


----------

